# Guinea pig needs new home



## sherreard (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, my daughter has had a guinea pig for a little while and we were advised that one on their own was fine. I am aware that actually they are better in groups and we are concerned that he deserves a pal! My daughter is not able now to give him the best of homes and wondered if anyone would like to re-home him. His name is Caramel and he is very friendly, about a year old.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

What area are you in


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Where abouts are you? I'm looking for an adult male guinea pig.


----------

